# Western saddles



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I am hoping for Christmas or soon after to get a new saddle. I want a basic reining saddle nothing else. It has to be 16in (I have a big butt apperntly) semi quater horse bars. So I am asking can you recomend any sites that Ship saddle to canada or are in Canada that fit my needs???
Thank you
Tasia


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Price range would be good to know. I would check with Kevin at SouthernTrails - he's a member here, sells saddles, and can point you in the right direction. Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle 

Nothing like talking to a live person not just looking at pictures on a website.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

my price range is about $1000-$1500


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Still looking
I have found this saddle what do you think?
Circle Y Flex Softee 1551 sold EXCLUSIVELY at HorseSaddleShop.com


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


I'm sorry, please do not purchase a saddle here - they are horrible quality. Had a tree break underneath me. Horrible feeling. They have a two week warranty. Kid you not.

Please save yourself the trouble.

With a budget like that, you can get yourself something exquisite. I agree, talk to Kevin at Southern Trails, or talk to Jerry from Rider's Choice.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

ebay seller quarterbox3 sells Bandolero reining/training saddles new for $1500. He has them in various leathers. but mostly roughout trainer models at that price. The smooth leather & basket stamped ones are more money. Bandalero Enterprises out of Celeste, Texas.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tasia said:


> my price range is about $1000-$1500


That's not bad at all. I'd look into something new and at store, which ALLOWS returns. You never know whether the saddle will fit you/your horse, so it's better to be safe.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

Tasia said:


> Still looking
> I have found this saddle what do you think?
> Circle Y Flex Softee 1551 sold EXCLUSIVELY at HorseSaddleShop.com


I have a Circle Y that is extremely similar to this....you would love it. The leather is ultra soft and flexible right out of the box and the quality of Circle Y products is very nice.

I have the optional Apache seat on mine and it's great....more "grip" than other seat choices. A very comfortable, quality saddle at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi I am still looking I am planning to make a trip to a local store to look at the saddles there.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Circle Y recalled the original flex trees as defective. Southern Trails said they've discontinued all of the Flex 2 line now.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Try Corriente Saddle company. I think they sell a reining saddle.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

CARL AMMERMAN!!! He makes reining saddles, and he'll work with you on price. NOTHING RIDES LIKE AN AMMERMAN!

www.carlammermansaddles.com

you really have to call him though to get an idea of what they have in stock and turnover time for customs. SUPER nice man.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

Tack Collector said:


> Circle Y recalled the original flex trees as defective. Southern Trails said they've discontinued all of the Flex 2 line now.


 
Tack Collector - Do you happen to have any documentation to support this? Concerned by your statement, I called Circle Y directly and asked about such a recall on these saddles....Customer Service stated that they have never had a recall on them. ???


----------



## Daffodil (Nov 3, 2009)

BIG BUTT IN A 16 INCH SEAT???? Tasia I resent that comment! 

Try tacktrader.com - for your price range, you aught to think about buying a high quality saddle that's used in good condition.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Daffodil said:


> BIG BUTT IN A 16 INCH SEAT???? Tasia I resent that comment!
> 
> Try tacktrader.com - for your price range, you aught to think about buying a high quality saddle that's used in good condition.


lol saddle guys words not mine.:lol:


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Tack Collector said:


> Circle Y recalled the original flex trees as defective. Southern Trails said they've discontinued all of the Flex 2 line now.


I thought they had been recalled. Apparently not, though. There were discussions at Daily Equine and other places about the original Flex having tree probs. Some defective or broken Flex trees were replaced under warranty, but some people were "out" because Circle Y said they had no warranty due to not purchasing from an approved Circle Y dealer. Chuck at Daily Equine said that all Flex made 2006 have the Flex 2, but Circle Y didn't mark them as such to give dealers tine to clear out the old original Flex stock. Kevin "Southern Trails" said they have now discontinued all of the Flex 2, as well. I don't have one of those saddles. I was looking at one and fortunately checked the Interned before buying. It was a 2005 model and had the original Flex, so I'm glass I passed it by.

The local tack shop has apparently been buying them at auctions or taking old stock from CY, b/c they are stacked with CY Flex saddles now. Some look brand new. At least two have been taken apart so somebody could get at the tree, and carelessly not put back together quite right.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there, here are some brands that i PERSONALLY like...
Crates 
Circle Y
Dale Chavez (They can be pricey)
Southern Trails
Tucker
Teskeys
Simco
tex tan
Martin
Silver Supreme
There are soo many brands but those are my faves. I dont know if they ALL make reiners BUT I DO know that the majority do.

Hope its helpful 

**Also if you Google in Reining saddle brand you may find some!**


----------

